# Zugriffsrechte auf Dokumente und Einstellungen



## flowangler (15. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen nen neuen Rechner mit Win7 professional.
Mein Benutzerkonto ist als Administrator angelegt, aber im Windows Explorer habe ich keine
Berechtigung, um den Dokumente und Einstellungen Ordner zu öffnen. Im Symbol dazu ist auch
ein kleines Vorhängeschloss eingeblendet.

Gerade kommt mir eine Idee.
Windows wurde mit einem Administratorbenutzerkonto namens User installiert.
Den Namen des Benutzerkontos habe ich dann geändert. Liegts daran?

mfg
flow


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Es kann daran liegen, aber schau erstmal nach, ob Du überhaupt den richtigen Ordner gefunden hast bzw es auf die richtige Art und Weise versucht hast. Denn das ist bei Win7 ein bisschen anders als früher. Es gibt einige Ordner mit nem "Schloss", die man halt nicht öffnen kann (keine Ahnung, wofür die dann überhaupt da sind), und der echte Ordner mit den Eigenen Dateien ist ganz einfach nur links in der Leiste vom Explorer im Themenbereich "Bibliotheken" zu öffnen: da sind zB Bilder usw. aber auch "Dokumente" => das ist quasi der Ordner "Eigene Dateien". Alternativ kannst Du auch über c:\Benutzer\DeinUsername mal schauen.


----------



## flowangler (15. November 2011)

Unter c:\Benutzer ist der ursprüngliche Name (vom Laden als "User" angelegt), aber mit einem Schloß versehen.
Meinen im Benutzerkonto umbenannter Name erscheint nirgends.

Das Benutzer-Verzeichnis sieht so aus:

All Users (Verzeichnis mit Schloß)
Default
Default User (Verzeichnis mit Schloß)
Öffentlich
User (Verzeichnis mit Schloß)

Also das mit diesen mehreren Verzeichnissen find ich blöd.
Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Jetzt habe ich noch gesehen, in c:\ gibt es zwei "Programme" Ordner. Einer davon hat auch ein Schloß.
Zwei Verzeichnisse mit dem gleichen Namen? (Ich mein nicht den Programme (x86) Ordner).

Ist dein c:\Benutzer\DeinUsername zugänglich oder ist der auch gesperrt?

Ich muß mal meinen Namen wieder auf den Namen zurückändern mit dem auch Win7 aufgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Onlinestate (15. November 2011)

Die Benutzerkonten sollen nur von dem jeweiligen Benutzer zugänglich sein. Daher wirst du auf das Benutzerkonto des alten Users nicht zugreifen können. Am einfachsten umgehst du diese Sperre mit einer Live-CD, bzw Live-USB.

Der zweite Programme Ordner könnte die Benutzer-Programme des alten Users enthalten (man kann ja auch Programme nur für einen Nutzer installieren).


----------



## flowangler (16. November 2011)

Na ja, ich hab keinen neuen Benutzer angelegt, sondern in der Benutzerkontenverwaltung nur den Namen von "User" auf "mein neuer Name" geändert.
Unter c:\Benutzer gibt es aber nachwievor nur den "User" und nicht "mein neuer Name".
Morgen werde ich den Namen wieder zurückändern und schauen, was sich verändert.


----------

